# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  3 x ST4 x10F screws for TV base

## Neri

Over a month ago, in the big smoke, I bought a well known brand of TV from a well known TV supplier. Headed back to the bush 2 hours away with my pride and joy. The screws for the base of the TV were missing. I bought the TV on special and my suspicion is it was a "return" and the "returner" forgot to give back the screws and the TV supplier didn't check to make sure they were there. 
Ok, no big deal, I thought, I'll just rock up to Bunnings and get the screws. Bunnings was very helpful, as it always is, but was unsure if it could supply the right screws without the TV being present. Visited Dick Smith (not the TV supplier unfortunately) who was very sympathetic and directed me to a specialist screw etc supplier.  
Hot day, bit of traffic about, using my lunch hour to chase down these expletive deleted screws and I'm getting sort of PO. :Annoyed:   
Specialist screw supplier gave me the screws ($3.50). I was over the moon :Smilie:  but didn't want to break out the bubbly quite yet  :No:  
Got home and screws didn't quite fit.  :Shock:  
Contacted TV supplier who apologised and said it would contact TV manufacturer. That was over a month ago. Over a week ago I contacted the manufacturer and still no expletive deleted screws. :Annoyed:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): I could return the TV as it's not fit for its purpose but it would be very inconvenient. 
You know, like, surely in the whole of Australia if not the entire goddamn world someone, somewhere (you?) knows where I can purchase, yes purchase ( to hell with TV suppliers and TV manufacturers) these goddamn screws. 
Check out the photo and you'll get an idea what they look like. Thanks.

----------

